
Show HN: Classalog – Next.js+Firebase – find the in-person classes around you - binklee
https://classalog.org
======
binklee
Hi HN!

I realized there weren't really a platform making a good job for users when
you are looking up classes (art & craft, languages, dance, etc.). You always
end up visiting different website and having a hard time to compare the
offering. Therefore, we launched classalog.org. First in San Francisco.

The app is using Next.js (good SEO for each page was important to us) +
firebase for authentification, database and some serverless functions. Next.js
is hosted on Zeit.

I'm passionate about this project because as we spend more and more time
behind our screens, we also long real connections and taking in-person class
is a good way to meet people. It also helps people who want to freelancer and
become an instructor to find more clients.

Feel free to give it a try, and let your instructor friends now they can get
more free visibility. It's far from perfect but let me know what you think as
we'd appreciate helpful feedback.

Thanks, Deniz.

